# What happens to my itune apps if I jailbreak?



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

I really need to tether my iphone and the only way to do it with my provider is to jailbreak the phone, but what happens to all my lovely apps when I do this, and can anyone recommend a decent tethering app?


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

although you will have to format the phone during the jailbreak process and lose the apps you can sync them straight back on afterwards via itunes :thumb:

jailbreaking doesnt affect how your iphone works just gives a few more options


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

+1 good advice!


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

I jailbroke my 4s last night. Loads of great features to gain. Intelliscreen, bytafont, infifolders are my top 3 but there's sooooo many more


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

I jailbroke mine with Redsn0w and never lost a thing from the phone,
It just added Cydia then you can add sources and tethering from within cydia
Installous 4 is a great source to have too for free apps 
As for tethering try MyWi


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks guys, any particular recommendations for a beginners guide to jailbreaking ios5?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

When the phone is Jailbroke, if you plug it into the laptop connected via iTunes, does it wipe it off?


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

MarkH said:


> Thanks guys, any particular recommendations for a beginners guide to jailbreaking ios5?


Download the jailbreak from here : http://www.redsn0w.us/2011/12/jailbreak-ios-501-untethered-on-iphone.html
Half way down the page
Everything you need to know should be on that page
Once redsn0w has installed on your pc/mac open it then follow the instructions on screen, all you will need to do is put your phone in DFU mode then redsn0w will do the rest.
Ignore all the other jailbreak options on that page just simply download redsn0w from the link halfway down then install it and dont forget to back up your phone in iTunes incase the jailbreak goes wrong you can easily go back to normal.
iTunes will not wipe the phone when jailbroken 
If you add the installous 4 source there is an option to sync the cracked apps to itunes without loosing anything
As mentioned above the only way a jailbreak can be removed is by re-installing ios5 
Connecting to itunes wont affect the jailbreak


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Matt. said:


> When the phone is Jailbroke, if you plug it into the laptop connected via iTunes, does it wipe it off?


No! Only if you click 'Restore'


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

I've used an app called TetherMe before. worked just fine


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Smashing, I might have to jailbreak my 4s. What's the best tweaks to have?


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

Google top ten jailbreak features. There's loads of good ones


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

What are the chances of screwing the phone up ?

Can this be done on ipad as well with that red snow thing ?


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

R7KY D said:


> What are the chances of screwing the phone up ?
> 
> Can this be done on ipad as well with that red snow thing ?


You cant jailbreak ipad 2 with Redsn0w,
You will need greenp0ison this is what i used 
http://www.spiritjb.org/2012/01/dow...bsinthe-5.0.1-jailbreak-iphone-4s-ipad-2.html
If its a first gen iPad then redsn0w would be fine otherewise use greenp0ison
You cant mess up your phone/iPad but if you manage to just make sure you have backed it up to itunes before continuing to jailbreak


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Spoony said:


> Smashing, I might have to jailbreak my 4s. What's the best tweaks to have?


SBSettings - quick access to settings
BiteSMS - advanced SMS app. allows you to compose/reply to SMS without having to go to SMS app

Activator - I think this is installed automatically when you install SBSettings. Allows you to set gestures to do different things. So on my phone, I can swipe the status bar at the top of the screen to enable/disable Bluetooth. Or I double tap the clock on the lockscreen to compose a SMS


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

spoony

winterboards a must for changing all your screen setting and adding new themes

cydelete is a must for removing cydia apps 

barrel is a great tweak , it changes how the screen scrolls from page to page 

installous is required for installing 3rd party apps

add sinfuliphonerepo.com to sources and this gives you all the paid cydia apps for free :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Job done thanks lads, any ideas on winter board themes to try?

I can install apps thro iTunes can't I? Vaguely remember doing so with my 3gs


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

cydia apps need to be done on the phone then transferred to itunes (requires installous 4)

my favourite theme is iGlassSol with bosspaperdock and five icon dock and five icon columns

you can mix and match some themes as i have here , just download the ones you like and play with selting more than one to see the differing effects


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

free games and apps can be found on pirate bay ect (in ipa format) and added to itunes then downloaded onto your phone (again this would require installous 4 to be installed on your phone to allow the sync)


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Awesome some man thanks.

Just got i glass theme, the wee circle on the app stores which tells me I have notifications are a bit offset with the number.


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

Just ask in your local Apple store. Always good for a laugh!


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

CTR De said:


> free games and apps can be found on pirate bay ect (in ipa format) and added to itunes then downloaded onto your phone (again this would require installous 4 to be installed on your phone to allow the sync)


Another option is to install AppSync for iOS 5.0+ from the Hackulo.us source, saves having to install Installous, that's if you stick solely with downloading ipa's manually from internet and then sync'ing thru itunes.


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

TetherMe is a great app for allowing you to open the standard iOS tether option in the settings list. I believe all UK networks have it hidden unless you pay the extra monthly fee.

Zephyr is pretty handy, similar to gestures on the iPad.

3G Unrestrictor 5 allows you to fool you phone into thinking its connected via WiFi and therefore allows apps like Facetime & Skype to run.

SBSettings as already mentioned is a must.

Navigate from Maps allows you to have TomTom navigate to a dropped pin on the standard iOS5 maps app instead of having to enter postcode, street number etc. Of course you'll need the TomTom app for this to work.


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Looking to tether my iphone 4 
Is there any tethering tweaks from cydia thats free,
Most of the ones i've seen you have to pay for like MyWi 5 is $20 or so,
?


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

There's an app called Quasidisk on the app store that has a hidden tether mode that Apple haven't discovered yet.

Grab it now if you want to tether without jailbreaking before Apple remove the app

Got these instructions on how to tether from another forum....

1. Buy QuasiDisk - http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/quasidisk/id493799257?mt=8
2. Set FTP on QuasiDisk to 5100
3. Connect Adhoc
4. Add HTTP Proxy Port 6666

To learn more and watch a full video on how to do it go here if you want.





EDIT : apparently it currently only works for iphone to computer tethering


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Dizzle how do you add the http proxy port?


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

I should have added that I haven't actually installed it on my phone as I don't need it. Only posted cos thought some people might find it handy

For entering the proxy setting though, by looks of it you need to enter these into your browser. Looking at Safari on my mac, I cant find where to enter this, but I'm sure Firefox allows you to enter this in one of the preferences options


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

TBH the whole adhoc proxy port is double dutch to me :S


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Can I ask with the tethering apps they work with a usb cable but do they all work with a bluetooth connection as well, and also connecting to an ipad?


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

pdanet is my favourite tethering app


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

CTR De said:


> pdanet is my favourite tethering app


CTR De , ive tryed to install pdanet from cydia but when searching all it finds is pdanet toggle ,
Is there a source or package i need to add ?
Ive tryed to add Modmyi but keep getting errors
EDIT: reinstalled Modmyi from cydia now ive got PDAnet working perfectley


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

how can I unlock or unblock my an iphone? My brother just gave me one but it wont work with tmobile. Its vodafone.


----------



## John P (Mar 3, 2010)

What are all these different versions? Is 0.9.10b5 the latest one?

http://www.iclarified.com/entry/index.php?enid=16424

John


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

MarkH said:


> Can I ask with the tethering apps they work with a usb cable but do they all work with a bluetooth connection as well, and also connecting to an ipad?


The only one I have used in past is TetherMe. This works over both bluetooth or wifi


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Have tried downloading tetherme but the app doesn't appear on my phone


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

MarkH said:


> Have tried downloading tetherme but the app doesn't appear on my phone


the app isnt meant to appear.

If I remember right what you need to do is go to Settings > General > Network then enable Internet Tethering. After that you will then be given options


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

Liam_89 said:


> CTR De , ive tryed to install pdanet from cydia but when searching all it finds is pdanet toggle ,
> Is there a source or package i need to add ?
> Ive tryed to add Modmyi but keep getting errors
> EDIT: reinstalled Modmyi from cydia now ive got PDAnet working perfectley


pdanet comes from the sinfuliphone source , it includes the key to activate it, the new version they have makes your iphone a wifi hotpot or usb tethering


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

MarkH said:


> Thanks


Forgot to add that when you've done that, in settings you should then see the entry Personal Hotspot.

In past I used the wifi option that turns your iphone into a wifi hotspot. You can also choose bluetooth though if you need to


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Just added the SiriPort to my iPhone 4 ,
Works a treat


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

I added the IMZDL Siri using Spire a few days ago too. 

Quite impressed with how accurate it is. Definately a bit of a gimmick, but kinda cool


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Dizzle how did you get spire working this one i have installed worked ok at first but now seems slightly dodgy lol
Wouldnt mind having a go at that spire. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

For the IMZDL Siri proxy, I had to

Pay £12 for access to their proxy
Download Spire from Cydia
Install Siri certificates
Enter proxy into Spire

The links for the certificates and proxy url were sent to me in an email once I signed up. 

Yes there are other free proxys out there, but I decided on IMZDL as it was getting good reviews and they seem to have good support via email/twitter. 

I've read that some people have been having problems connecting, but mine has been working fine for 4 days now.


----------

